# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Plane Crash!!

## MrsDCIMeadows

Where did this random storyline come from.  Is it me or did it seem very unbelieavable that it would happen.  Yeah I know people hate Paul but to plant a bomb on a plane.. that wouldnt happen on Ramsey Street.  Surely it would of simpler to get a sniper or something to take him out.  Oh well.  I guess they just needed a plausable way to kill off a load of characters.

----------


## Siobhan

closing, this has been discused here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=30053 and here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=31183

----------

